# Floating Thingy!!!



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

So through our lives we at times go through transitions. I went through a phase where I wanted a floating craft to go fishing. I first got a Bucks Bag I had a Bighorn like this Mustang – Buck's Bags

I switched over to a Water Skeeter River Tamer II kind of like this Water Skeeter River Tamer Pontoon

This was bullet proof and I have no clue why they went out of business!

A reel good friend of mine JS hooked me up with a great deal on this lil feller. 














































It’s a Water Skeeter – Water Bug Float Tube! I will be using this in still waters from Conneaut Lake, Lake Erie (along the breakwalls), and a few others! lol

In 2024 this will be looking for trouts in Maine!

Thank you, JS!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Brings to mind my all time favorite float tube...A Wood River top of the line tube. It was built like a tank..1,000 denier nylon. I had that until my knees & balance started troubling me & sadly, I quit tubing.

Mike


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

ohiotuber said:


> Brings to mind my all time favorite float tube...A Wood River top of the line tube. It was built like a tank..1,000 denier nylon. I had that until my knees & balance started troubling me & sadly, I quit tubing.
> 
> Mike


I hear ya my friend!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've used kayaks and paddle boards for years. A few years ago, in Utah, I got to use a float tube for the first time. That was a challenge for me! I'm not used to paddling myself backwards, and the biggest hurdle for me was "boat" control in the wind on an alpine lake. I spent a lot more time learning how to go and how to stay put than I did fishing in the first part of the day.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yea back in 1993 when I took my first belly boat onto lake erie it was a learning curve. I only go when the winds are of the south and the waves 1 foot max gotta play it smart. I would never take it to a place where I did not have some type of cover from the winds


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Well I am upping my game pulling the trigger and getting a new River Toon it will be a Bronco Xtreme 9ft – Buck's Bags I know it will get alot of use. I will also be taking it to fish the North and South Holston at some point!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

My buddy has a couple same type not MFR. They are 17 years old now. They work great we have taken them for Salmon in MI a few times, and Au Sable in MI for trout. I wanted to get them over to try below Kinzua dam but he moved out to MT now.

Rickerd


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yea I totally get it when I had my river tamer 2 by skeeter it was abused from the SR, upper Potomac, and even lol the Catt a few times. O yea the clearfork n other trout stream. Lol


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sonder said:


> Yea I totally get it when I had my river tamer 2 by skeeter it was abused from the SR, upper Potomac, and even lol the Catt a few times. O yea the clearfork n other trout stream. Lol


Upper ClearFork? if so you are a dog. I would love that float.
How about Grand, Cuyahoga, Conny. Yea buddy!

Rickerd


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I plead the fifth lol the CF does not fish like it used to from the farms down to the old green iron bridge but still pretty float. Do you have access to a toon?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a kayak rarely used. I could borrow a toon from my friend's dad. 
Rickerd


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

rickerd said:


> I have a kayak rarely used. I could borrow a toon from my friend's dad.
> Rickerd


Well when I get my new toon we will have to share some water for something!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes I'd like that. I could probably buy the toons from his Dad since he is in MT and Dad is 80 yo now. I love the fishing position on the toons. My eyes are higher and able to read the water better than the kayak. 

Rickerd


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

rickerd said:


> Yes I'd like that. I could probably buy the toons from his Dad since he is in MT and Dad is 80 yo now. I love the fishing position on the toons. My eyes are higher and able to read the water better than the kayak.
> 
> Rickerd


 Check your inbox


----------

